# Insurance recommendations



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

I usually self insure for my dog

But wondering if anyone has a recommendation for health insurance for dogs and if so about what are you paying?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I have Nationwide, and I think the policy is like $250/yr with a $250 deductible


----------

